# The Dark Tower



## TheEdge883 (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone else following the Dark Tower as religiously as I am? I just finished Wolves Of The Calla last night and have only a few words: HOLY FREAKING CRAP! I had the most fun reading that book than I have reading any of his other work. 
Of course, it could be the 15 years of following the series finally coming down to an end.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

...I'm still reading The Gunslinger...so is the whole series that good?  I should continue after this novel?


----------



## pesilat (Jan 28, 2004)

I *LOVE* the Dark Tower series. I read Gunslinger and Drawing of the Three in book form years ago and loved them. I've just recently re-"read" them on audio book and just finished listening to Wastelands and Wizard and loved them. I'll start Wolves this weekend and am looking forward to it like a starving mutt eyeing a steak he's about to snag from a table.

Mike


----------



## Marginal (Feb 27, 2004)

IMO, the Dark Tower books are King's best work. The level of care he puts into the books is amazing.


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2004)

I loved the first three, I've been reading them since they were first printed too.  The only reason I haven't read Wolves yet is the cost.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 2, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I loved the first three, I've been reading them since they were first printed too.  The only reason I haven't read Wolves yet is the cost.  I'm looking forward to it.



Wolves is the fifth - did you skip the fourth or not like it?

Just curious about its omission in your statement 

Mike


----------



## deadhand31 (Aug 7, 2004)

I just finished wizard and glass. I was a little annoyed that it was devoted to backstory. However, there have only been 2 books harder than that for me  to put down; The Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons. I'm looking forward to reading Wolves of the Calla and Song of Susannah. I can't wait until the final chapter comes out this november.


----------

